# We are mobile - (Okaloosa, Santa Rosa, Escambia, and Baldwin Counties



## Liz's Boat Detail (Feb 9, 2011)

Also, you can bring your boat to us by trailer or water at Harbor View Marine (FULL SERVICE MARINA) which can lift up to 20,000 lbs.


----------

